# Photoshop renovations



## steppenwolf (Oct 18, 2002)

GREAT thread idea. I hope to check back and see more here


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

An old city center train shed turned into a commercial building with tourist information center, souvenir shops and cafes


----------



## mateego (Jan 9, 2015)

Nice Try dude! but the shadow part looks a bit weird...


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

It's better than what I can do, definitely


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

My first photoshop (minimalist) renovation. This is Aviz building, a Lisbon highrise from the early 70's. Today the façade is completely adultered by ugly sun protections, air-conditioning systems and even advertisements. This façade in the photo isn't the worst one. You can see the entire building here (street view)


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I think sun shades are fine if they match the colour of the windows, so black, dark grey, basically. Even brown ones look acceptable sometimes if the window frames are wood.

White frames and shades look terrible on any modern building.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Kimtan90 (Dec 31, 2013)

great job and very interesting! I like them!


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

What should be done to the Robin Hood Gardens building instead of demolishing it:


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

It would be nice to have a short description of the photoshopped image - at least in which city it is located.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

Press house, Rīga, Latvia. Built in 1978, abandoned in around 2000. An eyesore in the city center.

















*yay, sparkles*

But in reality there are some distant plans of demolishing the building. I'm not sure why, though. Although the interior is in an awful state, the structure itself is okay. It would be a shame for the 22-storey building to be demolished as we don't have many high rises.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Seventies-ifying a 70s soviet housing block


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

Rīga, Latvia

The ministry of agriculture building. Widely known as "the silo" due to it being a gray, agriculture-related tower.

So I got a little inspiration from Lever House in New York and made this


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Really nice. I bet that's how the architect wanted it to look.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

Maybe... A lot of things have changed from the original project.










For example, it should have been a complex of 3 buildings - only one got built. The building should have had un-openable windows with double glazing of infra-red ray blocking glass with 1,5 cm gap in between so the interior wouldn't heat up. Since the windows of the building can actually be opened (and they do), I'm guessing that they also did none of that heat blocking...

The original project stated that this would become one of the most beautiful places in the city. Nowadays it's in the "TOP 10 ugliest buildings in Rīga"

BTW the highrise in the background of my visualization was also similarly Soviet but it got rebuilt in the early 2000s


----------



## RaymondHood (Feb 5, 2014)

I think that the original door was more in character than the flashy new one.


ThatOneGuy said:


>


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Poland


----------



## JulioCAF (Jan 8, 2015)

edit


----------



## Quilmeño89 (Dec 10, 2009)

I had edited this photo of Quilmes with Photoshop in *2012*, giving to the building a similar style to the *Edificio España* of Madrid.



Quilmeño89 said:


> Como sería este edificio de Quilmes, si en vez de medianera, tuviera un estilo similar al del Edificio España, de madrid:



However, the building *was repainted in 2014*, as is usually done with all buildings in this city (for the fourth time since its construction, if I'm not mistaken. At first, the stripes were pink, then green. Later light blue, and now burgundy.):











PS: The _kiosco_ (I don't know the English word for this) on the corner mutated from Pepsi to Coca-Cola :tongue2:.


----------



## Quilmeño89 (Dec 10, 2009)

This is not Photoshop, but Google SketchUp. In *2013* I started to think about an improvement for this tower in Quilmes:










And the result was this (not rendered):











Fortunately, as I said in the previous post, in this city the buildings are regularly repainted, so -since *2014*- this tower looks like this:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice, your version looks very good.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Dammit why did they censor tinypic??

*OMG all my photos are gone.*


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

What an interesting building! Reminds me some giant robot from the movies

And thumbs up for RAF Latvija


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## mrarchitecture (May 23, 2015)

that skill


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## OakRidge (Mar 9, 2007)

Hmmmmm..........Googie.


----------



## Hofguy (Jun 12, 2015)

It's hard to renovate or update brutalism without changing the look.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Not necessarily. Look at the Yale Art and Architecture Building.

Before:









After:









The problem is updating ones that were built cheaply, or left to be vandalized with careless window replacements/balcony enclosures.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

edit


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Tolbert (Jan 5, 2012)

Some are really good. But most of the "commy blocks" are quite uninspired.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## RaymondHood (Feb 5, 2014)

ThatOneGuy said:


>


Is the bottom shot a Tetris factory, or a Lego model?


----------



## RaymondHood (Feb 5, 2014)

ThatOneGuy said:


>


Excellent job! 
Subtle, inventive, and even a little mysterious.
One of the very best in this forum.

It would be nice to know where all these buildings are located.


----------



## Elliotts12 (Sep 29, 2015)

this all are original images..!!


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Somewhere in Poland


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

New Belgrade, with some bronze


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Another Belgrade with 1960s googie colours



















Or something more reserved


----------

